# She's finally home!!



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, D Day arrived. We collected Willow yesterday despite the dreadful weather. She was absolutely perfect on the way home - slept for most of it, no sickness and didn't even need a wee, despite the 3 hour journey. She has been brilliant so far - the odd accident, but I am quite sure that is us not clocking her cues quickly enough!! She slept in her crate all night with the door shut in our bedroom with just a bit of crying but not too much! She is in that very sleepy puppy state at the moment, lulling us into a false sense of security!! She seems to have fantastic bladder control, weeing at 9.45 before we went to bed and then despite me taking her downstairs every few hours, she didn't actually go until 3am. She is very happy and contented and seems to be making the adjustment to our home pretty well. It is early days so who knows but so far so good! She has a good appetite and spends much of her time returning to her crate of her own accord for a snooze. We leave the door open most of the time in waking hours as she seems to prefer it - should we be shutting it more? When she is happily playing with her toys in there I just quickly shut it for a minute or so - just to ease her into it - do you think that is ok? I will attempt to attach pictures.......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome home little willow! She looks gorgeous x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, she's lovely, very spaniel maybe? I think it sounds like you're doing the right things, enjoy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful Willow 
Sounds perfect, once you know her routine you could shut her crate when you expect her to settle for a sleep, that way she'll begin to associate a shut crate with sleepy time. During the day Dot quickly went to being left in the kitchen behind the baby gate with the crate open.
Keep posting pics.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So lovely to see such a beautiful puppy making the transition so well. Well done Tetley for doing all your homework beforehand. Sounds like you all deserve an A++.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks all - I feel exhausted. Not much sleep last night - not because she didn't do well but because I felt I had to keep checking she didn't need a wee! Back to work tomorrow and my husband has the next 2 days off with Willow until I break up for the school holidays with the children. Then we can all switch off a bit (except for looking after Willow of course!!). Not looking forward to a day in work feeling this tired! Thankfully everything is slowing down for the holidays so hopefully it won't be too taxing!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is lovely and sounds like she is doing very well indeed


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

She is so beautiful. And I know what you mean about being tired. I worried about Zorro's food, water, poop, pee, sleep everything for the first couple days (though not sure if I have completely stopped even now) and was completely rubbish at work the whole week.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

She is lovely, you are going to have a great time with her.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!

She is absolutely adorable.

And it sounds like all of your advance planning is paying off and she is settling beautifully with minimal stress to her and yourselves.

Keep us updated. Lots of photos


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

She's lovely 

Been thinking about you and wondering how you were getting along, just don't overthink things too much and she'll fit in just right with you and your family. Xx


----------



## Hils68 (Jun 29, 2014)

Willow is georgeous, enjoy her x


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

She looks so adorable and seems to be settling in, which is lovely to hear. I just wish I could say the same for Hugo, who hates his crate and has cried every night since we picked him up on Friday. On a positive note, his house training has been good so far, and he is already firmly in our hearts. Looking forward to hearing more about Willow. I'm off to catch an hour's sleep whilst my husband stays up to watch over Hugo lol


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've had noisy nights - it hasn't all been plain sailing for us I promise if it helps to hear....she has pooed in her crate on Sunday and Monday night and last night she was sick in there!! The house training is going better than we thought but we are certainly learning alongside her - it is very much a 2 way process! Willow is in our bedroom at night in her crate - is Hugo downstairs? I think if Willow was downstairs she would be crying without a doubt but because she knows we are not far away she seems to feel safer. We took the decision a long time ago that sleeping in our room/upstairs will be a long term thing if that is where she wants to be, so we have started her in there, not really worried if she gets used to it as it is not a problem for us. I appreciate that isn't everyone's cup of tea though - I'm sure Hugo will get there. I'm glad your toilet training is going well - that's brilliant! They do seem to be clever little things these cockapoos and catch on pretty quick! Would love to see Hugo - have you posted any pics?


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

Good morning, it's another 05.00am morning shift for me with the dawn chorus of Hugo lol.My husband has taken to wearing ear plugs, but I must say the noise isn't so constant until 4.00/5.00 when both hubby starts snoring and Hugo starts to whine I will try to make a concentrated effort to take some pictures. Hugo is in our kitchen..... I have been tempted to place his crate in our bedroom but due to our other dog Harvey we don't want to do this. Has Willow had any of her injections yet?


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh poor you!! Willow has taken to a bit of whining but it is short lived thankfully, but again, I think this is only due to her being in the bedroom. I am under no illusion that she would be very noisy if downstairs on her own! I am not very good at leaving her (against all the rules, I know!) as we have had a few accidents in the crate (poo and wee!!) and I'm worried she is saying she needs to loo rather than looking for attention - so hard to know!! Last night was not too bad - she went to bed with us at about 10.15, she stirred at 12 so I took her out but she didn't need to go, then at 4am she had a wee outside, and then she woke at 5.45 when something crashed off the end of the bed. My kids are up shortly after that anyway - we are up at 6 everyday!! She has got her second injections today - the breeder did the first one at 8 weeks for us so we were a bit ahead. She has been suffering from an upset tummy since Thursday though  so am hoping it won't be a problem getting them done. She is on chicken and rice with bio yogurt at the mo but it hasn't sorted it yet! She is otherwise completely fine in herself and has a good appetite so hopefully its just a bit of settling upset. Going to ask the vet today just to be sure! I hope you survive the snoring and whining, must be hard!! At the moment, my husband's snoring isn't too much of problem as I think it allows Willow to know we are close!! Never thought I'd find a positive for that noise!!!


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

No jabs today  The vet said with her upset tummy (he says she has a slightly inflamed gut - possibly from eating mud in the garden!) the vaccination would not be as effective as her little body would be trying to do too much so we have to wait for it to clear up. Frustrating, but nothing we can do about it. She is not unwell in herself which I am thankful for. We have some probiotic supplement (the vet bills have started!!!) to give to her so with that, the bio yogurt, the chicken and rice and a bit of TLC she will hopefully kick it soon and we can get that all important second jab done!! I hope your husband's snoring finally stopped and you are not feeling too tired!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poor Willow! They have such delicate little systems even though they are so rambunctious! Good luck


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tetley1 said:


> Well, D Day arrived. We collected Willow yesterday despite the dreadful weather. She was absolutely perfect on the way home - slept for most of it, no sickness and didn't even need a wee, despite the 3 hour journey. She has been brilliant so far - the odd accident, but I am quite sure that is us not clocking her cues quickly enough!! She slept in her crate all night with the door shut in our bedroom with just a bit of crying but not too much! She is in that very sleepy puppy state at the moment, lulling us into a false sense of security!! She seems to have fantastic bladder control, weeing at 9.45 before we went to bed and then despite me taking her downstairs every few hours, she didn't actually go until 3am. She is very happy and contented and seems to be making the adjustment to our home pretty well. It is early days so who knows but so far so good! She has a good appetite and spends much of her time returning to her crate of her own accord for a snooze. We leave the door open most of the time in waking hours as she seems to prefer it - should we be shutting it more? When she is happily playing with her toys in there I just quickly shut it for a minute or so - just to ease her into it - do you think that is ok? I will attempt to attach pictures.......


Is this Willow, Elsa's sister, she sure does look like her? This is a pic of them together quite a few weeks ago now.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Is this Willow, Elsa's sister, she sure does look like her? This is a pic of them together quite a few weeks ago now.


Yes, this is the right Willow - what a couple of cuties...haven't they changed?


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

Poor Willow hope she is starting to feel abit better? Eurika Hugo slept through to 5.00am this morning I feel like i've won the lottey


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

That's great news! Glad to hear it! Willow's poos improved so she had her second jabs yesterday!!


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

That's great news that she is better and been able to have her second injection. Willow will soon be hot footing it in the big wide world
Hugo has continued to be more settled in his crate since Sunday, so we think he has finally turned the corner. He gets his first walk tomorrow on a lead outside, not sure how this is going to work as every night for the last week he looks like Buckeroo around our garden preferring the freedom.......


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

How exciting!! I can't wait until we can take Willow out properly. She is a 5am riser too - needs her poo and wee by then and then is very hit and miss as to whether she goes back to sleep again after that - sometimes it is easier to sit downstairs with her rather than wake everyone up - my kids are 6am risers so I try and not make that any earlier if possible for all our sakes!! I hope it goes well tomorrow - how old is Hugo - he must be older than Willow to be going out. Although confusingly, 2 vets have told me different things re post jabs freedom dates - 1 said wait 1 week, another said wait 2 - how long ago did you have Hugo jabbed?


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

Good Morning I would like to say despite the time that my daily chores are completed, but these days the routine is mainly around Hugo.
Hugo had his second injection last Thursday and our vet advised us to leave it a week, he will be 11weeks old this Sunday. Hugo managed a little ten minute walk helped by his big furry friend Harvey who he happily followed for the majority of the walk.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ahh, bless him - must be lovely to have him out and about with your other dog - is he a cockapoo too? Willow dominates our days too to be honest - my kids are struggling to adjust to not being the leaders at the moment, but they will get used to it - its probably good for them to be honest! I think we are all suffering a little bit of cabin fever, not just because of Willow but also because my daughter broke her leg at the beginning of July so can't go too far on her crutches anyway! Roll on mid August when Willow can start to explore and fingers crossed, my daughter's cast comes off. She is a very active and sporty little girl and she has struggled with not being able to do much!! You must post some pictures of Hugo - what colour is he?


----------



## lottieg (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi, your poor daughter, I do hope that the cast can come off mid August, as it must be difficult for her especially as it's the summer holidays.
We have had a long weekend off work, so decided to take our dogs off to Wells in Norfolk. Hugo absolutely loved it once we had taken him out of his rucksack that we carry him in for most walks. I don't think he could believe his eyes to the amount of sand he was allowed to dig, although he wasn't that adventurous when it came to dipping his toes like our other dog Harvey a red English show Cocker Spaniel that loves swimming . We are now all home and worn out.


----------

